# Vařila myšička kašičku



## hawk682

im trying to find the czech words for this little children's finger song. my grandma can say it to me but she doesn't know how to spell or write it out in czech, and she only has a vague translation of what it means in english. i did a lot of digging online and was able to partially get it written down based on how it sounded. this is what i have so far:

  Vařila myšička kašičku                              the mother mouse cooked porridge

  na zelený   (uzlitchku?)                               in a little green   (pan?)

  tomtu dala, tomtu dala,                            she gave some to this baby mouse, and this one,

  tomtu dala, tomtu dala,                            and this one, and this one

  tomtu nedostala                                       but she didn't give any to the smallest mouse

  běžula, běžula, běžula                               so she ran, and ran, and ran

  tomtu (nezdudala?)                                   -----?

(ashootes?)                                              -----?

  tomtu schovala                                         and there she hid it

where the underlined 'words' are what it sounded like when she said it to me but i can't find any of the songs that have any words in them that look similar to those ones. i did find many variations of the song, so that only made this harder to translate. basically 'tomtu dala' is every finger and then the 'mother mouse' runs up your arm and hides the porridge in your armpit and tickles you. if anyone it familiar with a variation that sounds like this, please let me know how to spell it properly in czech.   thank you  -courtney


----------



## Tchesko

In my version it goes "na zeleném rendlíčku" (in a little green saucepan). "Uzlíček" is a little knot, which doesn't make much sense to me.
Otherwise, the ending I know is quite different from yours - no help, sorry.
I can only add that it should be "tomu" instead of "tomtu" and "běžela" instead of "běžula".


----------



## Tinwetari

The order of the last lines doesn't make sense to me.
 The song is about a mother mouse cooking porridge, at the end of the song the smallest mouse (=little finger) doesn't eat the porridge and runs away and eats something else in the larder.

I know this version:

Vařila myšička kašičku na zeleným rendlíčku, (the mother mouse cooded porridge in a little green saucepan)
tomu dala (she gave some to this one), tomu nic (nothing to this one), tomu málo (little to this one), tomu víc (more to this one)
a ten maličký šup do komůrečky na homolečky (and the small one whooshed to the larder for  "homolečky" - I'm not sure what exactly it means, I think they are "crumbs")
a tam se napapal. (and there he ate)


----------



## kacerka

I know it a bit differently than tinwetari:

Vařila mišička kašičku na zeleným rendlíčku. (the mother mouse cooked porridge)
tomu dala, tomu dala, tomu dala, tomu taky a na toho malýho nic nezbylo (she gave to this one,to this one, to this one too and there was nothing left for the smallest one)
a tak běžel, běžěl, běžel do komůrky a tam se napapal. (so he ran, ran, ran to the pantry and there he ate)


----------



## Tchesko

Tinwetari said:


> The order of the last lines doesn't make sense to me.
> The song is about a mother mouse cooking porridge, at the end of the song the smallest mouse (=little finger) doesn't eat the porridge and runs away and eats something else in the larder.
> 
> I know this version:
> 
> Vařila myšička kašičku na zeleným rendlíčku, (the mother mouse cooded porridge in a little green saucepan)
> tomu dala (she gave some to this one), tomu nic (nothing to this one), tomu málo (little to this one), tomu víc (more to this one)
> a ten maličký šup do komůrečky na homolečky (and the small one whooshed to the larder for  "homolečky" - I'm not sure what exactly it means, I think they are "crumbs")
> a tam se napapal. (and there he ate)



The version I know is quite similar, with only two minor differences:
- "zeleném" instead of "zeleným" as my family lives in Moravia where the "-ým" ending traditionally wasn't in widespread use in this situation (hard-stem masculine adjectives in LSg);
- As far as I remember, we omitted the "na homolečky" part.


----------



## marco_2

Tinwetari said:


> The order of the last lines doesn't make sense to me.
> The song is about a mother mouse cooking porridge, at the end of the song the smallest mouse (=little finger) doesn't eat the porridge and runs away and eats something else in the larder.
> 
> I know this version:
> 
> Vařila myšička kašičku na zeleným rendlíčku,
> 
> and the small one whooshed to the larder for  "homolečky" - I'm not sure what exactly it means, I think they are "crumbs"



In Polish we have an obsolete word *gomółka*, which meant a kind of home-made cheese or sometimes "lump", e.g. a lump of butter / cheese - maybe it has something in common with the Czech *homolka.*


----------



## Emys

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we have an obsolete word *gomółka*, which meant a kind of home-made cheese or sometimes "lump", e.g. a lump of butter / cheese - maybe it has something in common with the Czech *homolka.*



Homole (diminutive homolka, homolečka) means cone, generally of sugar.


----------



## Garin

In my honest opinion, "homolky" may mean lumps of cheese (or quark), as well, as you can see, for example, here.


----------



## Koukol

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we have an obsolete word *gomółka*, which meant a kind of home-made cheese or sometimes "lump", e.g. a lump of butter / cheese - maybe it has something in common with the Czech *homolka.*


My grandmother would say the poem to me in Czech and then in English. Her translation was that the mother gives porridge to each of her children (fingers) but when she got to the smallest one she was out and so she runs up the child’s arm and jumps into the well! It sounded like SHOOP DA LINKA? Now that I think about this it is very dark but I never thought that as a child.


----------



## marco_2

By the way, the Polish version of this poem says not about a mouse, but a magpie (the rest is similar, though the ending is different - she snapped the head of the last kid off and flew away). The Russian version also tells us about a magpie, or rather about a strange bird magpie-crow (сорока-ворона кашу варила...) 🙂


----------



## German_lover

Homoleček cukru. homol cukru - Google Search


----------



## Mori.cze

German_lover said:


> Homoleček cukru. homol cukru - Google Search


jednoznačně ta homole. On i ten google se ptá, zda jste se neupsali.


----------

